# Ornamental Pheasants



## dab_20

My dad breeds Ornamental Pheasants as a hobby. Here are some photos. Tell me what you think.

1 Silver Pheasant






2 Reeves Pheasant





3 Red Golden Pheasant





4





5


----------



## The Phototron

Woah, beautiful! Especially the last one.


----------



## Blairc

Wow, they have lovely colours, you've also done well to get your photos nice and still from being that close (I'm presuming your not using a zoom lens?)

Good work!


----------



## dab_20

Thank you. I was using a 150mm lens.. so I was pretty close.


----------



## Sweetsomedays

WOW! 2 is my fav, what a beautiful picture of a beautiful bird


----------



## dab_20

Thanks


----------

